# Beating a Friesian to run



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

What reaction are you hoping for by posting this in the endurance riding forum?

That's not characteristic of endurance riding any more than it is barrel racing, track racing, trail riding, or eventing. There are horse owners who treat their horses poorly everywhere doing just about everything. It could be a mare or a gelding. Most people take a rather dim view of using a crop on a horse like that without a darned good reason. I've never seen it in a sanctioned race I've been to.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Churumbeque didn't say it's typical of endurance riders.

Can you get a video recording of this rider next time she goes past? Pay attention and see if she follows a schedule. If you get a recording, show it to the local animal protection. If you notice a schedule, let them know what times she's usually on the trail.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Can't say I have seen many friesians at distance events, but rest assured if someone tried to behave that way in a race here they would be disqualified. 

As shame to see someone mistreating a horse like that. Also a shame if people assume it must be an endurance rider because they happen to be riding on trails that endurance riders use. The riders I know wouldn't chose a horse that needed such "encouragement" as their endurance mount.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DannyBoysGrace said:


> Churumbeque didn't say it's typical of endurance riders.


But it IS posted in Endurance, maybe the Mods could move it, I will ask. It does not belong here, must be a mistake.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Sounds like your garden-variety idiot with too much money and not enough sense to me.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

DannyBoysGrace said:


> Churumbeque didn't say it's typical of endurance riders.
> 
> Can you get a video recording of this rider next time she goes past? Pay attention and see if she follows a schedule. If you get a recording, show it to the local animal protection. If you notice a schedule, let them know what times she's usually on the trail.


I didn't know where to post it. This was the first time I have seen them. I have been here a week. I am visiting and worried about making a stink. It happened so fast and I first thought the whipping was a one time thing and then she kept at it. I was in shock or I should have gotten a video. If they come through again I sure will. This wasn't an endurance horse. It had its mane and tail braided for growth like a show horse.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I didn't see an abuse section. I had no idea where to post. Not sure why it makes any difference.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Mulefeather said:


> Sounds like your garden-variety idiot with too much money and not enough sense to me.


I don't think it was the owner. My guess is the owner doesn't know what is going on. It was braided up like a show horse is kept with thick fabric through mane and tail and the rider was dressed like an eventer or endurance rider.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Can't say I have seen many friesians at distance events, but rest assured if someone tried to behave that way in a race here they would be disqualified.
> 
> As shame to see someone mistreating a horse like that. Also a shame if people assume it must be an endurance rider because they happen to be riding on trails that endurance riders use. The riders I know wouldn't chose a horse that needed such "encouragement" as their endurance mount.


it was galloping at a pretty good clip. At first I thought maybe she was whipping it because it slowed down but even when it was going full throttle she kept whipping it.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

To play devil's advocate here. 

A friend retrains problem horses and she got an OTTB that would grab the bit and take off with his rider. He put his owner in the hospital a few times. She was told to fix him or he was going to auction. After making sure it was just him being a brat, she took him to a stretch where most of us gallop our horses with a crop, and let him run. Then she asked him to stop and he grabbed the bit and took off. So she made him run, if he tried to slow down, she'd smack him with the crop and make him keep going until he was begging to stop and then she let him. On her terms. 

She had to repeat it once or twice and from what I know that horse hasn't refused to stop since. 

I'm sure if someone had seen her while she did it, they would have thought she was abusing that gelding when she was just training him. Was it rough? Yes, but it was very much this or the slaughter truck for this horse. 

For all you know this rider was doing the same thing. You shouldn't jump to conclusions.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Rain Shadow does bring up a good point - sometimes for a bolter or a horse that runs off with you, one method is to make choosing to run off such a hassle that the horse chooses differently. So without the full story, you're only seeing a very brief snapshot of one ride. It's something to think about at least - maybe you should ask around this horse community you're camping at and see if someone knows the horse, or the rider.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm wondering if the horse was being stolen and the rider was hightailing it away and perhaps to a waiting trailer.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> I'm wondering if the horse was being stolen and the rider was hightailing it away and perhaps to a waiting trailer.


That's funny


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't understand why you're getting abuse for posting this is in endurance.
I'm so sorry that people would rather jump to conclusions and see problems where there are none than try to help you out with this.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

DannyBoysGrace said:


> I don't understand why you're getting abuse for posting this is in endurance.
> I'm so sorry that people would rather jump to conclusions and see problems where there are none than try to help you out with this.


I thought it was odd also that people's concern was where the thread was posted. Not sure why that was even a topic of conversation. 

I was talking with a stable mate about it and we had an idea of where the horse came from. We think it may be a horse at a well respected trainer (that trainer was not riding the horse as I know what she looks like) she has an assistant that it may have been. If it is the horse I think it is as I know a lady who braids her horses like this one was and she sent her horses near hear for the winter it is not a problem horse.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

some people are just cruel. It many geldings would have dumped the rider for this abuse, why would you generalize that a mare would not take the abuse ? I have many geldings that would dump you or kick the daylights out of someone for whipping them. 
If you know who owns the horse, go to that person and state, the other day when that man/woman was riding your horse past us, he/she was whipping the daylight out of it. 
Take some action other than just posting here.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

stevenson said:


> some people are just cruel. It many geldings would have dumped the rider for this abuse, why would you generalize that a mare would not take the abuse ? I have many geldings that would dump you or kick the daylights out of someone for whipping them.
> If you know who owns the horse, go to that person and state, the other day when that man/woman was riding your horse past us, he/she was whipping the daylight out of it.
> Take some action other than just posting here.


little easier said than done. I am a guest in an area where the trainer works. The trainer comes to my barn daily and works 3 horses here. The people here really like her and so does the lady that owns the horse.
The trainer was delayed today by several hours while the vet was at her stable. The vet was there an unusually long time. I couldn't help but wonder if something happened to the horse.


----------

